# http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/newposts



## cmayna (Oct 5, 2017)

What happen to the newposts forum?  This has always been my go to thread.  Gone 4ever?


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 5, 2017)

Little arrow next to the forums tab.  Hover over it and its at the bottom


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi there, sorry about that. We're fixing the 404 errors on the site. In the meantime, please update your bookmark to go here: http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/1061/posts


----------

